# Dirt 3 startet nicht



## maxscmitz (8. April 2012)

Hi,als heute mein neuer Pc ankam,wollte ich sofort mal Dirt 3 installieren.
Als der Installer dann fertig war,klickte ich auf spiel starten,doch nichts geschah.
Task manager auf--> keine Dirt3.exe oder ähnliches.
Dirt 3 deinstalliert,installiert und wieder gestartet--> nichts

Was soll ich machen (,damit Dirt3 bei mir läuft)?

Btw:Mein OS ist Windows 7 64Bit


----------



## Woiferl94 (8. April 2012)

Welche Exe hast zum starten genommen, ich glaube das Spiel legt im Startmenü eine Exe ab, die du dann starten musst.


----------



## maxscmitz (8. April 2012)

Habe beide 
Dirt3.exe,sowie Dirt3_Game.exe und über die DVD gestartet,doch nichts passiert.


----------



## Woiferl94 (8. April 2012)

Hast du schon das Spiel unter Steam repariert und hast du alle neuen Runtimes und DirectX Version auf deinem Rechner


----------



## maxscmitz (8. April 2012)

Jap(btw:Hab´die DVD Version),jap und jap

edit: Habe grade mal den Task Manager wärend des starts laufen lassen.
Dirt3.exe wird kurzzeitig ausgeführt,doch schließt sich nach 5 Sekunden wieder.
Wäre sehr dankbar für Antworten


----------



## Woiferl94 (8. April 2012)

Schon mal mit Admin Rechte und im Kompatiblitätsmodus ausgeführt ?


----------



## maxscmitz (8. April 2012)

Mit Adminrechten noch nicht,aber im Kommpatibilitätsmodus für Windows 7(,was ich ja besitze).

Starte es mal mit Admin Rechtn.

Sooo,auch das Ausführen als Admin bringt leider nichts 

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 08.04.2012 um 23:36 ----------

Grad´ mal die neuesten Patches runtergeladen und installiert-->nichts.

Bitte,bitte helft mir 

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 09.04.2012 um 16:50 ----------

Dirt 3 funktioniert. 
Woran es lag weiss ich nicht,aber jetzt funktioniert es. . 

-closed-


----------

